# 2015 6 nations rugby



## Pascal Aubois (Jan 12, 2015)

Living in Guadalajara right now and fan of rugby  Any nice British pub (ideally Irish) to watch the games starting next month ?
Thanks in advance
Saludos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pascal Aubois said:


> Living in Guadalajara right now and fan of rugby  Any nice British pub (ideally Irish) to watch the games starting next month ?
> Thanks in advance
> Saludos


There is a rugby team here. I had a friend who used to play for the team. They probably would know of options for watching it. Unfortunately, I don't know how you would contact the team. My friend left town about 5 or 6 years ago. I will try writing to him, but I my not have a current email address for him.


----------



## Pascal Aubois (Jan 12, 2015)

Cheers Tundra, much apreciated:wink:


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> There is a rugby team here. I had a friend who used to play for the team. They probably would know of options for watching it. Unfortunately, I don't know how you would contact the team. My friend left town about 5 or 6 years ago. I will try writing to him, but I my not have a current email address for him.


Maybe this will be helpful: https://www.facebook.com/RhinosRugbyClubGuadalajara


----------



## Pascal Aubois (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks Longford


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

Check out Temple Bar, Lopez Cotilla 1860 | Colonia Lafayette, 44160.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Parcos said:


> Check out Temple Bar, Lopez Cotilla 1860 | Colonia Lafayette, 44160.


You beat me to it. My rugby playing friend suggested:

"Your friend should check out Temple Bar on Lopez Cotilla, run by an expat Irishman: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Temple+Bar+GDL&oq=Temple+Bar+GDL&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l2.6453j0j4&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8 . 

Typically my old team watches either there or at a player (usually one of the expat French)'s house. He could also shoot an email to [email protected] , its run by former teammates of mine (most of whom speak decent English)."


----------



## Parcos (May 13, 2014)

Colonia Lafayette is near Avenida Chapultepec and one of the best neighborhoods in Guadalajara for pubs, restaurants and nightlife. Not far from the US consulate.


----------

